# New member Florida keys



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome. What part of the keys do you begrudgingly call home.


----------



## BlackFlagAngler (Oct 24, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Welcome. What part of the keys do you begrudgingly call home.





BassFlats said:


> Welcome. What part of the keys do you begrudgingly call home.


I've been in Islamorada about a year now, but pretty much fish and explore up and down the keys in my yak. Still scoping a lot of new places out.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice. I'm on the south side of Key Largo near Snappers


----------



## BlackFlagAngler (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice area up there. Do you do a lot of fishing out of largo ? Or make the run to flamingo?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Native Conch myself. You live--and fish--in a very special place.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome. I'm a part-time transplant with a place on Lower Matecumbe. Islamorada is an awesome launching point for back country fishing.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I fish out of Key Largo on the ocean side out of Harry Harris, and Flamingo, Chokoloskee. After the storm I got familiar with Big Pine.


----------



## BlackFlagAngler (Oct 24, 2019)

bababouy said:


> I fish out of Key Largo on the ocean side out of Harry Harris, and Flamingo, Chokoloskee. After the storm I got familiar with Big Pine.


What kind of skiff are you fishing out of that's a good all around for ocean side and back country if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2019)

BlackFlagAngler said:


> I've been in Islamorada about a year now, but pretty much fish and explore up and down the keys in my yak. Still scoping a lot of new places out.


I too fish out of a kayak. My brother and I will be down your way in Feb., maybe you could pm. me some thoughts on fishing at that time. Thanks in advance. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2019)

mike_parker said:


> I too fish out of a kayak. My brother and I will be down your way in Feb., maybe you could pm. me some thoughts on fishing at that time. Thanks in advance. Welcome aboard.


BFA, I just gave you your first "like".


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I live in KL right below Pennekamp, and fish the area a fair amount. Used to live down on 88 bayside until the idea of mortgage & insurance sounded like a good idea.

Regarding a gheenoe, I believe you're going to be pretty limited in what you'll be able to fish on a given day depending on the weather. Not sure what you're looking to target though...if you're looking to poke around protected coves bonefishing then it should be fine. Then again everyone has a different risk tolerance.

I used to have 14' skiff I'd run once in a while, but for what I like to do, the amount I go and the lack of buddies willing to get up at sunrise I've moved on to a Bote Rover. Very pleased with it thus far, running a 6hp on it and gets me to where I want to go plus I don't need a trailer.


----------

